# Reseal question



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am getting ready to reseal a 72 gal bow-front, should I do just the bottom then the side or all at one time. I am open to listen to those that have done it as this is my first. Also I have some DAP 100% silicone or should I get the GE I stuff?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all at once and use the GE I
I don't believe there are any instructional threads on here, I was going to do one when I do this 10 gal I have but not got to it yet.
Here is a link to one of the site's I used to learn how to do it that should be very useful to you:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Spinelli_Resealing_Aquarium.html
here's some pix of the 50 gal I did http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-50g-project-phase-1-resealing-3679/
And there are some videos on youtube that would help for reference as well


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the 2 links, & I will get some GE silicone!


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well third time lucky, because thats how many trips it took to find the recommended GE Silicone I here in the North. And as mentioned on this forum it was at Home Depot. Got a little anxious after 48 hours of curing and did my water test, which I had promised myself would take place on Friday . Hey no leaks so far, now if my luck lasts overnight I will paint the back glass in the morning with it still warm from the heated water test. I am going to use Trem Clad Flat black on the outside of the glass, it has been mentioned here. Any advise will be put to good use.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are spray painting the back use multiple thin coats of paint. When I did the back of my 90 it came out looking really smooth without showing any drips. Make sure if you are sparying inside (which I assume you would be) that you mask off the rest of the tank and a large area around it to avoid getting over spray on other things.


----------

